
Uber Eats: couple who ordered pizza get part-eaten, mouldy sandwiches - Cbasedlifeform
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/jun/06/uber-eats-gross-mouldy-sandwiches-toronto
======
salesguy222
quality control is hard at scale.

i don't understand why it's so hard for people to order from a local shop with
an owner they trust?

sometimes you reap what you sow

